# Debian etch Problem bei libc6-dev installation



## merzi86 (8. Juli 2008)

Wie der Titel schon sagt hab ich ein Problem bei der installation von libc6-dev.
Ich möchte den per Aptitude einspielen, allerdings kommt nur ein Abhängigkeits fehler.


```
* libc6-dev hängt ab von libc6 (= 2.3.6.ds1-13etch5)
```

Darauf hin will er 1 was Installieren (das libc6-dev), 111 Entfernen und 33 Deaktualisieren.
Das System ist auf dem Aktuellen Stand der Update-Server.
Kernel: 2.6.21-2-486

Weiss jemand eine Lösung für mein Problem?

Danke im vorraus.


----------

